# cost of moving £4000



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

just been given a quote for removal from north east England to pafos £4.000 I think that's a bit too much has anyone used Pickford's or got any other to recommend to us


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Try these people

MOVING COMPANIES IN CYPRUS | RELOCATION COMPANIES IN CYPRUS | Orbit Moving & Storage Ltd

I know several people who have used them and been very happy with them.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Another one that I have only heard good things about is RSS

RSS International Removal Shipping & Storage


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you will check them out


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

would you say about £4000 without insurance is right


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

We have just had 3 different quotes to move us from South Wales to Paphos, the cheapest was £4,200, which was a company based in Bath. Most expensive was £4,800 and based in London but we've chosen the 2nd cheapest at £4,400 as they are local to us and we can take the car to them the day before we fly.....for all of these the insurance is extra!


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply I thought it was a bit expensive but looks like that's what its going to be ....when are u moving were hoping to be there in June...


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

mike5111 said:


> Thanks for the reply I thought it was a bit expensive but looks like that's what its going to be ....when are u moving were hoping to be there in June...


Our house officially is up for sale 1st Feb, but is already on the agents web site and we have 2 viewings booked  . My husband is closing his business down at the end of Feb and once he ceases trading and the house sells we just need to cross the T's and dot the I's and we'll be on our way! We are aiming for May :clap2:


----------



## davidogden (Oct 9, 2012)

I have used Whites from the UK for a move from Scotland to Cyprus Orbit for a move from Cyprus yo Malaysia. I am now planning on using a combination of the Phillipine post office and Fedex from Philippines to Cyprus but travelling light less than 3 m3 of possessions


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

PatandDave said:


> We have just had 3 different quotes to move us from South Wales to Paphos, the cheapest was £4,200, which was a company based in Bath. Most expensive was £4,800 and based in London but we've chosen the 2nd cheapest at £4,400 as they are local to us and we can take the car to them the day before we fly.....for all of these the insurance is extra!


Just to clarify - are you using a single container for house contents and car for this quote?


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Just to clarify - are you using a single container for house contents and car for this quote?


Yes a 40ft container for both house contents and car.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you. It seems a very reasonable quote to me, with fairly consistent costs from different movers, which is reassuring.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Seems a very good quote for 40' container and a car! Does it include packing? We are moving to Cyporus 10th April and are being quoted similar figures for a 20' container and no car! Maybe I had better try harder to beat our quotes down a bit!!


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

buster12 said:


> Seems a very good quote for 40' container and a car! Does it include packing? We are moving to Cyporus 10th April and are being quoted similar figures for a 20' container and no car! Maybe I had better try harder to beat our quotes down a bit!!


Yes includes packing and 2 wks free storage at their depot if we need it. I had even cheaper quotes on line but didn't even consider them as they weren't willing to send reps to the house and do an accurate check! The cheapest quote we had was from a company in Bristol ( not sure if I'm allowed to say on here who they are) but not that far from you!


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks once again we are going to look for a cheaper quote....


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

PatandDave said:


> Yes includes packing and 2 wks free storage at their depot if we need it. I had even cheaper quotes on line but didn't even consider them as they weren't willing to send reps to the house and do an accurate check! The cheapest quote we had was from a company in Bristol ( not sure if I'm allowed to say on here who they are) but not that far from you!


Sounds excellent - perhaps you could pm some names? Unless Veronica says it is OK to make public of course!

Thanks,

David


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It is perfectly OK to recommend companies here. That is what we are all about, helping each other.
It is only when a poster is connected to the company recommended, either as owner or worker etc that it becomes advertising.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Veronica said:


> It is perfectly OK to recommend companies here. That is what we are all about, helping each other.
> It is only when a poster is connected to the company recommended, either as owner or worker etc that it becomes advertising.


Thanks Veronica for your confirmation - this was how I understood it worked but good for us all to know for sure!

Regards

David


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

PatandDave said:


> Yes includes packing and 2 wks free storage at their depot if we need it. I had even cheaper quotes on line but didn't even consider them as they weren't willing to send reps to the house and do an accurate check! The cheapest quote we had was from a company in Bristol ( not sure if I'm allowed to say on here who they are) but not that far from you!


I would be very interested ti know company in Bristol - I am leaving from Bristol in November to Pathos. Had various quotes but just for 20Ft, but none from Bristol.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

thejohn32 said:


> I would be very interested ti know company in Bristol - I am leaving from Bristol in November to Pathos. Had various quotes but just for 20Ft, but none from Bristol.


A few years ago the official spelling of Paphos was changed to PAFOS because so many Brits call it PATHOS. If you are coming to live you need to know how to pronounce it


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

I should know that veronica - you told me off when i first joined the site over a year ago for calling it that. I consider my self reprimanded (again)


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

buster12 said:


> Sounds excellent - perhaps you could pm some names? Unless Veronica says it is OK to make public of course!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David


We used Doree Bonner International, Anglo Pacific and Masons international removers. Bonner were the cheapest!


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

thejohn32 said:


> I would be very interested ti know company in Bristol - I am leaving from Bristol in November to Pathos. Had various quotes but just for 20Ft, but none from Bristol.


The company are Doree Bonner International and sorry they are based in Bath, not Bristol...but told us that if we wanted to keep our car after our furniture was loaded, we would have to drive it to Bristol and drop it off! Their rep came to the house, gave an excellent service and they were the cheapest. They gave us quotes for 20ft container with roll on/off for the car and for 40ft with car in sole container! 
Pat


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

PatandDave - Thank you very much for that, i have saved them in my favorites, they are the other side of Baf (or is it Bath), but close enough to Bristol. Thank you again

John


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

thejohn32 said:


> PatandDave - Thank you very much for that, i have saved them in my favorites, they are the other side of Baf (or is it Bath), but close enough to Bristol. Thank you again
> 
> John


i thought it was called Barf Oh no, thats what americans call vomiting.


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone we are sorted now got a quote of £3300 (20ft) which we are happier with..... so glad we are on this expats site ....THANK YOU


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

mike5111 said:


> Thanks everyone we are sorted now got a quote of £3300 (20ft) which we are happier with..... so glad we are on this expats site ....THANK YOU


Hlloe Mike - who was that from - best I've got so far for a 20' conta\iner is £3800 from Orbit, RSS came in at £4100 for the same (no car but inc packing)>?

Thanks for your help,

David


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

PatandDave said:


> We used Doree Bonner International, Anglo Pacific and Masons international removers. Bonner were the cheapest!


Thanks - I'll give them a try!

I'll let you know how it goes - as we are going to be there before you!!!!!:clap2::clap2:

David


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

buster12 said:


> Hlloe Mike - who was that from - best I've got so far for a 20' conta\iner is £3800 from Orbit, RSS came in at £4100 for the same (no car but inc packing)>?
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> David


Hi Dave, 
we are going with Pickford's £3300 Or £3560 If I bring motorbike ....good luck hope this help's


mike


----------

